# Anagrams



## Erestor Arcamen (May 1, 2011)

So I hope this is the right place, but I found a site that will let you find the best anagram for different things. So I was bored at work and I started putting in LOTR Characters. The ()'s are my comments hehe. Here's what I got:

Frodo Baggins - RING'S BAD GOOF (*coincidence???*)
Gandalf Stormcrow - GRAND LAWS COMFORT
Samwise Gamgee - I'm a Sewage Gems
Peregrin Took - Geek in Torpor (*torper means **A state of mental or physical inactivity or insensibility*; again, is this a coincidence lol
Meriadoc Brandybuck - BEADY, MORIBUND CRACK
Arwen Undomiel - Manure now idle
Bilbo Baggins - BIAS GOBBLING
Fredegar Bolger - GARBLER OF GREED

Here's the link: http://deanjackson.dj/nameanagram/ 

have fun kids :*D

I can't believe I forgot this one:

Erestor Arcamen - Ornate Screamer :*o


----------



## Starbrow (May 12, 2011)

Aragorn Telcontar - Clean Arrogant Rot


----------



## Peeping-Tom (May 13, 2011)

Peeping Tom is apparently NOT PIPE GEM! :*p *hmm... what is a pipe gem?*

*Wheee, this is fun* :*up

Luthien Tinuviel = EVIL, INUTILE HUNT (Inutile = Lacking in utility or serviceability)
Ar-Pharazon = HA! RAZOR PAN

AND

My RL name = FINE, SUPERB, CRASS JAIL (You try figure that one out...) :*D


----------



## Prince of Cats (May 13, 2011)

Peeping-Tom said:


> My RL name = FINE, SUPERB, CRASS JAIL (You try figure that one out...) :*D


 
I'm trying to figure out how you can be both fine and crass, or finely and superbly crass. I once belonged to an online-dating site that required you to give three adjectives of yourself to start.

"Hi, I'm a fine, superb and crass jail of a man" :*up :*)


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (May 13, 2011)

Prince of Cats said:


> I'm trying to figure out how you can be both fine and crass, or finely and superbly crass. I once belonged to an online-dating site that required you to give three adjectives of yourself to start.
> 
> "Hi, I'm a fine, superb and crass jail of a man" :*up :*)


 
You forgot to post yours:

Prince of Cats = FAIR CONCEPTS

:*D


----------



## spirit (May 13, 2011)

Peeping-Tom said:


> My RL name = FINE, SUPERB, CRASS JAIL (You try figure that one out...) :*D



So just to see whether the 'think' would would in reverse, I tryed in your anagram name, and I got: 


> Fine, Superb, Crass Jail's anagram name is CR*P! INJURE SAFE BLISS


 :*D

My RL name is: ON SHEER :*rolleyes:
Nothing for Spirit though. Aww!


----------



## Daeorod (Feb 21, 2012)

I typed in cheddar bunnies cuz that's wat I'm eating and it said: unbiast drench.... I thought that was pretty funny....
Here are some more that I tried:
Legolas Greenleaf: Fealon's large eagle
The Dunedain: Hated in nude
Riders of Rohan: Fine, sad horror
Lady Galadriel: All aridly aged
My real name: Lone Jailbird...

All I can say is that I usually end up in jail while playing monopoly


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Feb 22, 2012)

Virtual Urea :*rolleyes:


----------



## Prince of Cats (Feb 22, 2012)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> You forgot to post yours: Prince of Cats = FAIR CONCEPTS :*D


 Haha, Awesome! Thanks, I missed that one  Eru's anagram is all :*D , Daeorod had some great ones too! I just checked out Tom Bombadil:  I'M MAD BLOB TO . Apparently Tom never got his 'to' 'two' and 'too's figured out, but I sure never saw him as a mad! Maybe though Goldberry, through all her table lading, managed to turn Tom into a bit of a blob. All that Sweet Cream, Honey Comb, White Bread and Butter :*up


----------



## Daeorod (Feb 23, 2012)

i typed in a few of my freinds names, but this one was really funny....
THE UNERRING PHSYCO

That is SO true


----------



## Withywindle (Apr 10, 2013)

Ok lets get this anagram thing re-started - Tokien references only, no holds barred.

Here´s the first one

Shag a narrator for noon

and another

Felt randy gag, eh?

or this

Soft enema: him or I?

I think I´ve set the tone for this


----------



## Withywindle (Apr 10, 2013)

Perhaps I didn´t make ckear that I was inviting peolple to have a stab at solving the anagrams!

Shag a narrator for noon is of course Aragorn Son of Arathorn

Felt randy gag, eh is Gandalf the Grey

Soft enema, him or I is The Mines of Moria.

Ok here´s another:

Handle dung in sty

Have a go at solving it...


----------



## viciousjesus (Mar 24, 2022)

Tom Bombadil : "Atom Bomb Lid" , "Bad Limb Moot"


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Mar 24, 2022)

How did I miss this thread? 😅


Sign me:
_Queer Honesty Intrudes_. 😊


----------



## Halasían (Mar 24, 2022)

AHA! SNAIL!


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 24, 2022)

*Rob warts.*


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 24, 2022)

_Good! Sick, legal gem._

Cannot say that I am particularly happy about my name.


----------



## viciousjesus (Mar 24, 2022)

I posted because "Tom Bombadil" has always struck me as a "Tom Riddle" kind of thing since reading The Hobbit when I was 12 years old or so. The book was released during the 1930s not long before the Atomic Bomb was allegedly invented. It seems like more than a coincidence and I thought others might find the correlation interesting.
Edit: the world of imagination and bright beautiful stories, like the tale of Tom Bombadil, do indeed help keep the peace. They serve as Atom Bomb Lids. I know it's a stretch but welcome to philosophy


----------



## vor0nwe (Mar 25, 2022)

Ah well, I guess I’m *over now*.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Mar 25, 2022)

*Health. *
I'm lucky!


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Mar 26, 2022)

_Galadriel _is *Large Dial*.
_Aragorn, son of Arathorn_ is *For, Or Arrogant Hosanna.*
_Arwen Undomiel_ is *Manure Now, Idle.*
This is so fun!
_This is so fun_ - *If Sin Shouts.*
_Elrond Half-Elven_ is *Hell of Venal Nerd.*
There seems to be a theme to these last two...
_White Lady of Rohan _- *Win, Foolhardy Hate.*

Making these is surprisingly fun! I did not expect it. Or maybe I'm just bored right now...


----------

